# 45 Foot Bulkhead Flatcar



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres another new project im working on. waiting on some stuff to make other parts to come in for building more gons ( not all for myself!) so i figured id start on a bulkhead flat.

Norfolk Southern is the primary user of these 45 foot bulkhead flats. You'll notice in the prototype photo its got smaller bulkheads on it than normal and the car itself is short.

The 2nd pic is progress as of tonight. Will paint it and decal it to be NS 111443 when complete. May make more depending on how these come out!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I always wondered why they cut those low?? You would think they can use it for more things if left high up????


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Ive seen these hear in NY they are cool lookin cars i like and thats all that matters HE HE HE Good job Kevin keep up the good work...............







*


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, 
Just my personal observation but I think these cars are used primarily for steel loads. Here in Seattle (Nucor Steel) we have a recycling mill that produces a lot of rebar and some sheet steel. Most of the metal is shipped by flatcar or gondola. I think that these short bulkhead cars are cut down for the original height, I could be wrong. It's mainly to prevent a shifting load with all the steel. TTX also has a large fleet of these cars. The capacity of the cars is reached quite quickly with loaded steel. They also ship on 90' flatcars what when empty have a quite visible arch in the frame, much like the Accurcraft model. 
Craig


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Great car, are you building from plans? I really like shorter modern cars--easier on the tighter radius curves. The car just looks HEAVY, and your model has that look already. Can't wait to see progress photos. 

Matt


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

No plans man...just pictures!!!!!


Seriously though im building using the pic I posted of the prototype and some other closer up bulkhead part shots. Its going to take me a while to get the first one done, but like the gons ive been making itll cut time in half for more.....Might not do another one right away and instead focus on some other cars.


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

I saw one of these today! Nice work so far.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Keep us posted on the progress these look cool!


----------



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

heavy loads can only be stacked to load limit-hence low ends


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Depending what is loaded you may have even less on board to comply with the weight restrictions of the car. Have seen these cars loaded with solid lead or steel ingot. Later RJD


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres the finished product at this point. Needs decals yet but otherwise its good!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Can have a few PLEASE................


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 18 Jul 2009 07:52 PM 


Can have a few PLEASE................









We'll see sir...I owe Ricky at Modern Rails two gondolas of mine first before I start making anything else for myself. I think ill be making a coil car first thought but we shall see!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

You think my 89ft trailer trains are cool ..... wait for my coil cars oooooooooooooooo will be sweet........... CSX BEING WORKED ON As WE SPEEK BY ME..........


----------

